# i cant stop Urinating



## dannymak (Jul 2, 2010)

hi all, i recently started hcg and thort i would up my water consumtion to around 5-6L of water a day, within a few days a was ****ing like a race horse so i cut right back down to 2-3 litters a day about a week ago butim still ****ing like theres no tmoro. last nite i went 8 time in the nite and i hardly drank any water???

whats the crack??


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

bloody hell 8 times,thats alot of getting up in the night,i used to get up 4 times a night and that was bad enough untill i cut my water intake down a couple of hours before bed.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hard to say why, depends on other factors, like are you coming of cycle? (hence the HCG) you could be dropping water retention...

also a sign of diabetes.. but just one indicator..


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

I tend to go once per hour, i dont drink water after 7 as it keeps me up all night, but il still go regualry up untill 10ish. I drink 3-4L a day. 8 times in one night seems like a bit much! hope it nothing serious which it probably isnt


----------



## dannymak (Jul 2, 2010)

yeah been off now for 5 weeks and thort it could be the water retention. iv been tested f diabetes buy a blood test some weeks ago all came back fine. il try keeping to 3L a day and stop about 7 at nite c what that does. last nite was the worse, normaly its around 3-4 times.

il keep ya all posted. thanks again


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

a shake before bed time is bad news for me, instead have cottage or quark cheese. Stimulants taken during the day can be bad news at night

after 9pm just take small amounts of water (wet the back of the throat) only


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Could be to do with your prostate gland being bigger from gear?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Are you taking any antioxidants? I started taking Alcar, ala, transreversitol, nac, msm and many other vits and I was p*ssing like a p*sser, my stomach went flatter and it occurred to me that it looks like the antioxidants were getting rid of the many toxins/excess water I accumulated when I was drinking. Yours is probably different, have you incorporated any new supplements into your diet?


----------



## dannymak (Jul 2, 2010)

iv started drinking green tea, i have about 3 cups aday, love the stuff. i hope its not that  i bet it frikin is lol


----------

